# An Easter Weekend of Few Reptiles



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 1, 2013)

So for the Easter long weekend a family of friends and my family stayed down near Royal NP south of Sydney. 
I of course spent a plenty of time looking for herps but found few and photographed even fewer, with the only particularly interesting species being a Tiger Snake the others saw that I missed out on (bummer), I still rustled up a couple new herp species for me, but am only posting this thread really because of the mammals, which despite not being reptiles I'd still like to share. 


Now I did photograph SOME reptiles. 
These Yellow-bellied Water Skinks are a nice change from the usual E.qouyi and not bad to photograph either.



Eulamprus heatwolei by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


True Lesueur's Stony Creek Frogs were a new species for me. I used to have seen this species until those North of Sydney were revised into Wilcox's Stony Creek Frog. I later saw a juvenile of this true species but this is the first time I've seen adults, which is what really counts.



Litoria lesueurii by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Litoria lesueurii by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


There weren't even many brightly coloured Fungi, one of my new photographic pursuits, so I had to settle for some drab white ones. 





Amanita1 sp. by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Amanita2 sp. by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


And a Sundew, which I found nice enough to take pics of. 



Drosera spatulata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


The true crowning and saving jewels of the trip were the mammals. It's not often I'll enjoy seeing mammals much much more than reptiles or frogs, but this trip was one of them. 


Eastern Pygmy Possums are supposed to be quite uncommon, on the other hand, we found them quite highly abundant, seeing at least one ever night. 



Cercartetus nanus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Cercartetus nanus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Another one.



Cercartetus nanus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Cercartetus nanus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


While these Pygmies were nice, we also found a single Feather-tailed Glider which was absolutely stunning, and dare I say it absolutely cutely adorable. I even let out an awwwww for its cuteness upon sighting it. 





Acrobates pygmaeus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Acrobates pygmaeus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Acrobates pygmaeus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Acrobates pygmaeus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Acrobates pygmaeus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Acrobates pygmaeus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


And so despite being a relatively low herp weekend, it was certainly enjoyable, and I feel I got some good pictures of unusual subjects out of it. 


Enjoy. 

Oh p.s. The tiger I missed, pic by a friend.


----------



## NickGeee (Apr 1, 2013)

Impressive!
That frog was pretty sweet!


----------



## cement (Apr 1, 2013)

The feather tail is a nice score!


----------

